# DBO thread



## Flex Xpert (Apr 7, 2019)

I thought we could use our own thread.I could definitely use it to actually figure out what I'm supposed to do or vent . I wanna know about ur blocks and what is accomplishable and what's ridiculousness


----------



## Tainted Kool aid (Apr 7, 2019)

Is your block by fill group or by aisles?


----------



## NKG (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh look another thread to merge


----------



## Flex Xpert (Apr 7, 2019)

Tainted Kool aid said:


> Is your block by fill group or by aisles?


Ours is separated by sales floor block.


----------



## Flex Xpert (Apr 7, 2019)

NKG said:


> Oh look another thread to merge


Is there already one? my bad


----------



## NKG (Apr 7, 2019)

Flex Xpert said:


> Is there already one? my bad



Nope. Just saying that for fun.


----------



## Tainted Kool aid (Apr 7, 2019)

NKG said:


> Nope. Just saying that for fun.


What's going to happen to gstl anyone heard anything yet


----------



## NKG (Apr 7, 2019)

Tainted Kool aid said:


> What's going to happen to gstl anyone heard anything yet



I have no clue. There is no information on this site about anything.


----------



## Tainted Kool aid (Apr 7, 2019)

NKG said:


> I have no clue. There is no information on this site about anything.


Thanks for the heads up I'll start a thread


----------



## NKG (Apr 7, 2019)

Tainted Kool aid said:


> Thanks for the heads up I'll start a thread



Thanks. This site is so hard to navigate and I can't search anything I need.


----------



## Dapper (Apr 7, 2019)

NKG said:


> Thanks. This site is so hard to navigate and I can't search anything I need.


What about GSA? I think it needs its own thread, otherwise I might need to read and we wouldn’t want that, would we


----------



## NKG (Apr 7, 2019)

Dapper said:


> What about GSA? I think it needs its own thread, otherwise I might need to read and we wouldn’t want that, would we



Of course, wouldn't want that.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 8, 2019)

Tainted Kool aid said:


> What's going to happen to gstl anyone heard anything yet


Your store should be having a meeting about it this week.


----------



## Flex Xpert (Apr 8, 2019)

Has anyone had  a heavy salesplanner or revision week yet? Idk how I would be able to add it to the truck and autofills.


----------



## NKG (Apr 8, 2019)

Flex Xpert said:


> Has anyone had  a heavy salesplanner or revision week yet? Idk how I would be able to add it to the truck and autofills.



Idk how you are either


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 8, 2019)

Tainted Kool aid said:


> What's going to happen to gstl anyone heard anything yet


Midshifts.


----------



## PackAndCry (Apr 8, 2019)

"DBO" is the absolute _worst _term, worse than "compliance" and "brand" even.  No TM _owns_ anything, unless they're a shareholder, in which case maybe they _own_ a label strip holder or zebra holster somewhere.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Flex Xpert said:


> Has anyone had  a heavy salesplanner or revision week yet? Idk how I would be able to add it to the truck and autofills.


Otc started last night


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 14, 2019)

O.k., this COULD have gone under the massive Modernization thread, but I really would like to concentrate on DBO.  The modernization thread simply has too many offshoot topics.
So some stores have progressed further than others with their buy-in on new roles.  Some have NO info, some have info re titles only, others have stated they were given their GM depts., others are actually working WITHIN those depts.  Please, these are the individuals whose brain i’d Like to pick.
IF you have separated depts in the store to your TL’s - Please give details how your managing.
Do you have your own tm or do you share with other depts ?
Did each dept get an experienced presentation tm ?
Are pricing tm performing all processes or still pricing only in hardliners dept.’s ?
How is workload distributed ?
Any consistency in coverage ?
Problems ? Wins ? Failures ? Changes made that were successful ?
ANY INFO strictly related To GM/DBO from those that are working it out is appreciated.  
In advance, thank you for sharing.


----------



## NKG (Apr 14, 2019)

Nope this definitely needed it's own thread. So much of this was not covered in the modernization thread


----------



## Tainted Kool aid (Apr 14, 2019)

NKG said:


> Nope this definitely needed it's own thread. So much of this was not covered in the modernization thread


What's modernization?


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 14, 2019)

Tainted Kool aid said:


> What's modernization?


Take many, many hours to read the thread that started a long, long time ago.  This thread shouldn’t answer that.  I’d rather keep it to specific information from those in the know.


----------



## NKG (Apr 14, 2019)

I found 4 threads on DBO just saying and the modernization thread has the topic covered


----------



## rog the dog (Apr 14, 2019)

sorry, it's not working out. every target has shut down.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 14, 2019)

And that’s the news from The Tardis...


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 14, 2019)

NKG said:


> I found 4 threads on DBO just saying and the modernization thread has the topic covered


Ok, i’ll Search again. I was going to just add to the TOY thread but I really would rather hear both GM TL and TM perspective of all depts, didn’t want to limit answers.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 14, 2019)

Designated Business Owner
From another thread:
Well based on the confusion it might be terminology that my district is using. We were the first ones to start E2E/MODERNIZATION.
For us a DBO is in charge of everything for a particular area. Its not just pushing, setting, filling, and zoning. You are to know your sales for the year, month, previous day, and today. You are to be an expert and "own" your area so that you can help guests with their needs and meet sales goals.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Apr 14, 2019)

As a TL, I have my portion of the sales floor. It’s smaller than under the old way. I have my own TMs, that only work for me in my areas. From there, I have the DBO’s, who only work in their specific section of my area. In addition, I have secondary TMs who work in those sections when the DBO is off. My DBOs get 32-40 hours per week, the secondary people get 12-24 hours, and usually work the same section. We did not inherit a seasoned pog person, however I have as good if not a better understanding of presentation than the TL, and as we have major transitions, we’ve done them all ‘in house’ with my team, with myself doing the planning and sequencing, and scheduling it with the DBO and I doing the setting. For the stationary transition, I borrowed TMs from other areas to push truck or help pull batches etc as it was a 140 hour set. Right now, coverage is a little too consistent, the hours are pretty evenly split by area even though sometimes one will need more time than others etc. Right now, if someone finishes early, if the others are on track then I have them audit their area. If the others are behind, I have them jump in to help them catch up. The biggest win is that with accountability up, and the team strives to work correctly and accurately since if they take shortcuts, it’s thenselves that have to fix it eventually. The floor is fuller and more accurate than it’s been in years, and with all that sales floor coverage, there’s more TMs on the floor to help guests and backup. They share backup duties, so they’re generally up there less. They only work their own specific reshop, so it never builds up too badly. Price change, we are starting to take over. With stationary, it salvaged when it set and that was fantastic, we handled it ourselves. 

This is big: ask for feedback regarding the custom blocks. They are custom, and can be changed! If the DBO thinks it would be faster or more efficient tweaked a little, try it!


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 14, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> As a TL, I have my portion of the sales floor. It’s smaller than under the old way. I have my own TMs, that only work for me in my areas. From there, I have the DBO’s, who only work in their specific section of my area. In addition, I have secondary TMs who work in those sections when the DBO is off. My DBOs get 32-40 hours per week, the secondary people get 12-24 hours, and usually work the same section. We did not inherit a seasoned pog person, however I have as good if not a better understanding of presentation than the TL, and as we have major transitions, we’ve done them all ‘in house’ with my team, with myself doing the planning and sequencing, and scheduling it with the DBO and I doing the setting. For the stationary transition, I borrowed TMs from other areas to push truck or help pull batches etc as it was a 140 hour set. Right now, coverage is a little too consistent, the hours are pretty evenly split by area even though sometimes one will need more time than others etc. Right now, if someone finishes early, if the others are on track then I have them audit their area. If the others are behind, I have them jump in to help them catch up. The biggest win is that with accountability up, and the team strives to work correctly and accurately since if they take shortcuts, it’s thenselves that have to fix it eventually. The floor is fuller and more accurate than it’s been in years, and with all that sales floor coverage, there’s more TMs on the floor to help guests and backup. They share backup duties, so they’re generally up there less. They only work their own specific reshop, so it never builds up too badly. Price change, we are starting to take over. With stationary, it salvaged when it set and that was fantastic, we handled it ourselves.
> 
> This is big: ask for feedback regarding the custom blocks. They are custom, and can be changed! If the DBO thinks it would be faster or more efficient tweaked a little, try it!


Thank you.  Exactly what I was looking for.  Trying to get a picture for planning to come.  Seems to work better than it does now. The only change we have made to date is title changes.  Dept. division still to come.  Presentation and pricing tm concerned how their day changes.   Looking forward to this next step.

Are your dept.’s doing their own flexies too ?


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Apr 14, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> Thank you.  Exactly what I was looking for.  Trying to get a picture for planning to come.  Seems to work better than it does now. The only change we have made to date is title changes.  Dept. division still to come.  Presentation and pricing tm concerned how their day changes.   Looking forward to this next step.


Presentation TMs will help with GM push or unload when there aren’t major transitions. When there are major transitions, they will assist with those. 

Pricing is supposed to go away, and the TMs would presumably be absorbed into someone’s team. Or they switch to unload.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Apr 14, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> The biggest win is that with accountability up, and the team strives to work correctly and accurately since if they take shortcuts, it’s thenselves that have to fix it eventually.


This is the biggest thing that I'm hoping will happen.  It makes me nuts when I continually find errors in the same places.  (Was pushing a bunch of u-boats in Chems today and, oh boy, 2 facings where it said only 1 so none of what came out actually went on the shelf plus I took a bunch off the shelf so it was properly faced - and so on.)  My optimistic half would love to be a DBO in my area, but the realist in me anticipates that it will go to someone else.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## NKG (Apr 14, 2019)

Excuse me sir, does this route me to the modernization thread?


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Apr 14, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> Thank you.  Exactly what I was looking for.  Trying to get a picture for planning to come.  Seems to work better than it does now. The only change we have made to date is title changes.  Dept. division still to come.  Presentation and pricing tm concerned how their day changes.   Looking forward to this next step.
> 
> Are your dept.’s doing their own flexies too ?


Flexes? Like flex fulfillment/ship? Hell no, we don’t get payroll for that. My team doesn’t do anything with flexible fulfillment beyond quickly letting people picking know if they’ve seen such and such item


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 14, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Flexes? Like flex fulfillment/ship? Hell no, we don’t get payroll for that. My team doesn’t do anything with flexible fulfillment beyond quickly letting people picking know if they’ve seen such and such item


I think it’s coming though.  The description of a general merchandise expert ends with stating they fulfill all pick and pack duties for their dept. (don’t remember the exact quote, but that is what it means).


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 14, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> I think it’s coming though.  The description of a general merchandise expert ends with stating they fulfill all pick and pack duties for their dept. (don’t remember the exact quote, but that is what it means).


No they won’t. There is no way for anyone to know what will be in a batch until you pick the batch . What would that person do if they have one for beds and rest for soft lines ? Split the batch? Pause the cart and be written up for missing goal?  That’s why we have sfs team.


----------



## PackAndCry (Apr 14, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> I think it’s coming though.  The description of a general merchandise expert ends with stating they fulfill all pick and pack duties for their dept. (don’t remember the exact quote, but that is what it means).


We've been assuming that was an error, since it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 14, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Flexes


I think is flexies as in flexing the floor with ptm  . But there is no way of anyone pulling opu when there is no way to know what a batch contains .


----------



## AllAtTarget (Apr 15, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> As a TL, I have my portion of the sales floor. It’s smaller than under the old way. I have my own TMs, that only work for me in my areas. From there, I have the DBO’s, who only work in their specific section of my area. In addition, I have secondary TMs who work in those sections when the DBO is off. My DBOs get 32-40 hours per week, the secondary people get 12-24 hours, and usually work the same section. We did not inherit a seasoned pog person, however I have as good if not a better understanding of presentation than the TL, and as we have major transitions, we’ve done them all ‘in house’ with my team, with myself doing the planning and sequencing, and scheduling it with the DBO and I doing the setting. For the stationary transition, I borrowed TMs from other areas to push truck or help pull batches etc as it was a 140 hour set. Right now, coverage is a little too consistent, the hours are pretty evenly split by area even though sometimes one will need more time than others etc. Right now, if someone finishes early, if the others are on track then I have them audit their area. If the others are behind, I have them jump in to help them catch up. The biggest win is that with accountability up, and the team strives to work correctly and accurately since if they take shortcuts, it’s thenselves that have to fix it eventually. The floor is fuller and more accurate than it’s been in years, and with all that sales floor coverage, there’s more TMs on the floor to help guests and backup. They share backup duties, so they’re generally up there less. They only work their own specific reshop, so it never builds up too badly. Price change, we are starting to take over. With stationary, it salvaged when it set and that was fantastic, we handled it ourselves.
> 
> This is big: ask for feedback regarding the custom blocks. They are custom, and can be changed! If the DBO thinks it would be faster or more efficient tweaked a little, try it!



This is the most I've heard.  I'm the signing specialist for my store and I just seem to be working everywhere, which doesn't bother me, but then ill randomly get 1 day and have to work with management to get more 😐 abit unsettling 😴


----------



## Fluttervale (Apr 15, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> No they won’t. There is no way for anyone to know what will be in a batch until you pick the batch . What would that person do if they have one for beds and rest for soft lines ? Split the batch? Pause the cart and be written up for missing goal?  That’s why we have sfs team.



Unless they intend on changing the software so it only pulls from one full group per batch.  Which seems like the savings in efficiency in picking would be offset by sending more packages.


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 16, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> No they won’t. There is no way for anyone to know what will be in a batch until you pick the batch . What would that person do if they have one for beds and rest for soft lines ? Split the batch? Pause the cart and be written up for missing goal?  That’s why we have sfs team.


I didn’t see a sfs team in the modernization operating model.  3 teams only ;
1.  service and engagement, 2. general merchandise, 3. Specialty sales


----------



## unknown (Apr 16, 2019)

PackAndCry said:


> We've been assuming that was an error, since it doesn't make any sense.



I'm assuming it's an error too. You're talking about modernization in totality right?


----------



## ReadySetGoHome (Apr 16, 2019)

There is an ESFS team and a SFS TL with the rollout at my store. Seems quite permanent.. they worked pretty hard to shift fulfillment centers into stores to undo it all and rebuild them. But...... I’m not paid to research, analyze costs, or make those decisions.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 16, 2019)

god forbid we have multiple threads that go in depth about changes that are affecting EVERY department instead of screaming into the 240 page void


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 16, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> I didn’t see a sfs team in the modernization operating model.  3 teams only ;
> 1.  service and engagement, 2. general merchandise, 3. Specialty sales


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 16, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> I didn’t see a sfs team in the modernization operating model.  3 teams only ;
> 1.  service and engagement, 2. general merchandise, 3. Specialty sales


I’m gm and own sfs


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Apr 16, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> I’m gm and own sfs


GM oversees it at most stores. 

Select stores will have a Flexible Fulfillment Ops TL based on need. 

There are Flexible Fulfillment Experts. They are scheduled under Flexible Fulfillment. They only do FF.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Apr 16, 2019)

PackAndCry said:


> We've been assuming that was an error, since it doesn't make any sense.


Flexible is under General merch but not all General merch TMs for flexible fulfillment. That’s like before saying logistics handles all the flexible and assuming Plano or inbound does all the flexibles. General merch is an umbtealla the same way logistics or sales floor was


----------



## unknown (Apr 19, 2019)

If I'm the DBO of an area, how is it I have no say in who pushes or touches my area when I'm not there? As a business owner, shouldn't I have a say who is in my area? Otherwise, how is it my area?


----------



## Flex Xpert (Apr 20, 2019)

Zoning as u go .gets u a shit zone. Stoping truck to really zone puts truck and autos behind. Gonna get coached for rolling truck or have a bad zone. This is a fake tl job with more work & less pay. but guess I own it.


----------



## fun at target (Apr 20, 2019)

Flex Xpert said:


> Zoning as u go .gets u a shit zone. Stoping truck to really zone puts truck and autos behind. Gonna get coached for rolling truck or have a bad zone. This is a fake tl job with more work & less pay. but guess I own it.



Exactly they want you to act like TL and do TL stuff at some stores but without TL pay and no guaranteed hours


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 20, 2019)

fun at target said:


> Exactly they want you to act like TL and do TL stuff at some stores but without TL pay and no guaranteed hours


Gotta save that money for the golden parachutes...


----------



## Leonhart621 (Apr 20, 2019)

How exactly you guys schedule your DBOs and secondary? I prefer my DBOs get their hours (as in the most hardworking members) so having them on truck days (which is 5 trucks per week) is important. 

I own Inbound, PIPO, Stationary, Home Appliances, Plastic/Hardwares, and Babies.

Inbound pretty much get 4hrs each. 

PIPO, which is Paper and every pallet that comes off that truck, is for one of my SRT. He’s currently the only Inbound TM getting the full shift.

 As for my other areas, I want to give them 7hrs because these areas I have are freaking monsters to own.

Now me and my other GMs talked about who should own each spot. We do have a lot of secondary TMs and now I think about it, not sure how to schedule them


----------



## jarman (May 18, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Designated Business Owner
> From another thread:
> Well based on the confusion it might be terminology that my district is using. We were the first ones to start E2E/MODERNIZATION.
> For us a DBO is in charge of everything for a particular area. Its not just pushing, setting, filling, and zoning. You are to know your sales for the year, month, previous day, and today. You are to be an expert and "own" your area so that you can help guests with their needs and meet sales goals.


I have been doing most of this since I startred 6 months ago. As DBO to me we should also have some say in new products that would help increase sales. Better displays.Whats the point of knowing the sales if we cant help increase it? We are missing out on so much additional sales at my location. I know we can do better. Things are getting better. Looks like they hired 2 part timers which is great except they dont like to backstock they just stick the extra product in another location which i have to pull and backstock. They dont know how to label face, they just throw it on the shelf upsidedown. product rotation takes time especially with pushers,so many expired items or close to date.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 20, 2019)

Flex Xpert said:


> Zoning as u go .gets u a shit zone. Stoping truck to really zone puts truck and autos behind. Gonna get coached for rolling truck or have a bad zone. This is a fake tl job with more work & less pay. but guess I own it.


3 years ago tl starting pay was $12 an hour. You’re about to make $13.  Stop complaining.


----------



## can't touch this (May 20, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> 3 years ago tl starting pay was $12 an hour. You’re about to make $13.  Stop complaining.



You know good and well that TLs have solid full time hours and that's not a guarantee for non-leadership. The TL who made $12 x 40 took home more money than a TM who gets $13 x 20. Stop shilling.


----------



## HLN13 (Jun 2, 2019)

Does anyone have ideas for what DBOs should be doing in free time? I know it probably sounds crazy but our store is doing decent with modernization and so far, the DBOs have 7-8 hour shifts.

I’m in Toys and there’s no revisions/salesplans this week, and last week I LOCUed all of my toy aisles. What are other tasks that should be done for my area? We are up to date on sidecaps as well.

I know a lot of people will probably say to help another area but honestly I don’t know if we’ve just had small trucks or what but freight is getting done everyday. 

Would a mancaf be a good move? Or purging next?


----------



## MavDog (Jun 2, 2019)

Maybe reorganize the backroom to have it mimic the sales floor? Like, have all of nerf in a section, followed by RC/Tech, followed by boys action, etc


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 2, 2019)

Walked the backroom & make sure everything is done. Work on price changes & decoded items. Do not tell your leadership that you have nothing to do.


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 2, 2019)

HLN13 said:


> Does anyone have ideas for what DBOs should be doing in free time? I know it probably sounds crazy but our store is doing decent with modernization and so far, the DBOs have 7-8 hour shifts.
> 
> I’m in Toys and there’s no revisions/salesplans this week, and last week I LOCUed all of my toy aisles. What are other tasks that should be done for my area? We are up to date on sidecaps as well.
> 
> ...


What about pulling your price change do your clearance , any active labels ? I find it hard to believe that the toy department is A zoned .


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 2, 2019)

Do a complete audit. Also, it's toys. You can't make me believe that there is ever nothing in toys that you could zone up.


----------



## HLN13 (Jun 2, 2019)

MavDog said:


> Maybe reorganize the backroom to have it mimic the sales floor? Like, have all of nerf in a section, followed by RC/Tech, followed by boys action, etc


This is a great idea. 


allnew2 said:


> What about pulling your price change do your clearance , any active labels ? I find it hard to believe that the toy department is A zoned .


I pull my price change and do labels every morning. 


Hardlinesmaster said:


> Walked the backroom & make sure everything is done. Work on price changes & decoded items. Do not tell your leadership that you have nothing to do.


Dcode is a good idea. Price change I do every morning and I work clearance as needed.


seasonaldude said:


> Do a complete audit. Also, it's toys. You can't make me believe that there is ever nothing in toys that you could zone up.


A complete audit is a very good idea. Some of my on the floors are probably pretty messed up. I’m sure there’s always *something* that could be touched up, but that’s ineffective to zone all day. I do a deep 1-2 hour zone every morning and after that, I work freight. During freight if I notice something that is totally messed up I’ll spend a minute or two to fix it. 

So yes, I could be zoning at all times, but it’s much more effective to just do it every morning and then touch up as I go.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jun 2, 2019)

HLN13 said:


> Does anyone have ideas for what DBOs should be doing in free time?



I wish I was this lucky



HLN13 said:


> the DBOs have 7-8 hour shifts.



Your store must be doing really well for this to happen


----------



## HLN13 (Jun 2, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> I wish I was this lucky
> 
> 
> 
> Your store must be doing really well for this to happen


Maybe. I guess not *everyone* has 7-8 hour shifts. I have roughly 35 hours a week and I’m DBO for Toys by myself. We have one in Sporting Goods who works 25 hours a week, so 5 hour shifts. She falls behind on her stuff a little bit but gets caught up on the light truck days. 

I’d say probably half of our DBOs have 7-8 shifts and the other half have 4-5 hour shifts. But the ones who have less then 6 hours don’t own an area by themselves.


----------



## Targetron (Jun 2, 2019)

Help work repacks


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jun 2, 2019)

HLN13 said:


> Maybe. I guess not *everyone* has 7-8 hour shifts. I have roughly 35 hours a week and I’m DBO for Toys by myself. We have one in Sporting Goods who works 25 hours a week, so 5 hour shifts. She falls behind on her stuff a little bit but gets caught up on the light truck days.
> 
> I’d say probably half of our DBOs have 7-8 shifts and the other half have 4-5 hour shifts. But the ones who have less then 6 hours don’t own an area by themselves.



Anyone in your store getting single shifts per week, or only two or three shifts per week?


----------



## HLN13 (Jun 2, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Anyone in your store getting single shifts per week, or only two or three shifts per week?


Some of our HS kids who close. Everyone else gets atleast 4 days a week.


----------



## HLN13 (Jun 2, 2019)

Targetron said:


> Help work repacks


We don’t really have. By the time I finish all my freight and PC Zane revisions and stuff, it’s normally around 12:30PM and there’s maybe like one or two vehicles left on the line by that point. If we were drowning in freight I would.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 2, 2019)

And your reshop?  You're not really getting much throughout the day?


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 2, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> And your reshop?  You're not really getting much throughout the day?



Toys reshop is light right now. Give it a few months and OP will not be worrying about what to do in his downtime.


----------



## HLN13 (Jun 2, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> And your reshop?  You're not really getting much throughout the day?


I just pick it up after each break. Takes 5 minutes.


seasonaldude said:


> Toys reshop is light right now. Give it a few months and OP will not be worrying about what to do in his downtime.


I’ll be at college then


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 2, 2019)

HLN13 said:


> I’ll be at college then



Lucky. Also, good luck with school!


----------



## ShortTM (Jun 2, 2019)

I would love a 7 hour shift. Or even if my shifts were spent pushing. Right now the first 2 hours are spent doing inbound leaving me with maybe 2-3 hours for autos and truck push


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jun 2, 2019)

Archived - Nothing-to-do habits?
					

Every once in a while, I run into times where all my work is done, and all my manager has for me to do is to "work on reshop" when there's no reshop to do. Now, I know what I'm supposed to be doing during these times. There's always work to be done, be proactive, yada yada.  Be honest, what do...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Fix It (Jun 3, 2019)

Clean. Dust. this goes for the salesfloor and back room. There’s always something that can be done somewhere.


----------



## tholmes (Jun 3, 2019)

Another one, check for sale sign accuracy early in the week, especially if your area has flexed end caps. Reprint anything that's missing. Also, if applicable replace any missing/broken label holders/label strip holders. 
Alternatively, deep zone/superzone something, including dusting, checking for zone assists (the little black tabs on the pegs), taking a cleanser to dirty shelves, etc.


----------



## Ontheregular (Jun 6, 2019)

Just curious how everyone is managing their DBOs and how it’s working out! 

Down days are the hardest to figure out so we’re still running trial and error at our store.


----------



## Logo (Jun 6, 2019)

So far not to bad.  Usually team in commodity areas come in at 630 check to see if there are price accuracy labels bang those out, check for reshop, grab pulls. Truck size determines which SL and revision get done. TL jumps in and helps when necessary. Still trying to figure out good routines for marking clearance...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 7, 2019)

Ideas for DBOs with free time?
					

Does anyone have ideas for what DBOs should be doing in free time? I know it probably sounds crazy but our store is doing decent with modernization and so far, the DBOs have 7-8 hour shifts.  I’m in Toys and there’s no revisions/salesplans this week, and last week I LOCUed all of my toy aisles...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## ShortTM (Jun 7, 2019)

My TL was concerned about how long it took to do 3 pages of price change, pull autos and then push them. 3 pages of price change is gonna take more than five minutes. Pulling 150 eaches for my auto is going to take a few minutes, especially when I need to help out another TM lifting a heavy item. And then I needed to take my break. I thought I got through it all pretty quick actually


----------



## Ontheregular (Jun 7, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Ideas for DBOs with free time?
> 
> 
> Does anyone have ideas for what DBOs should be doing in free time? I know it probably sounds crazy but our store is doing decent with modernization and so far, the DBOs have 7-8 hour shifts.  I’m in Toys and there’s no revisions/salesplans this week, and last week I LOCUed all of my toy aisles...
> ...



Thank you. I almost wish our DBOs had free time! We’re having trouble completing workload most days!


----------



## BackroomAlpha (Jun 9, 2019)

Yes, you can come to my store. I need you.


----------



## BackroomAlpha (Jun 9, 2019)

We could get things accomplished if TMs stopped quitting!


----------



## MajorChomp (Jun 9, 2019)

I don’t think any of our DBOs ever have free time.....
Right now I feel like most still barely get their truck done, or the ones that do end up completing early gets places to help another section push to prevent rollovers.


----------



## Budweisered4 (Jun 9, 2019)

Being a DBO for Tech at least at my store it’s rare to have free time because there is always something to do. We are the only department tho is always caught up on Truck/Backstock/Reshop & the department gets zoned 2x daily and audited daily. Come Q4 we should still be in good standing but this could always be a different Q4 then the previous.


----------



## anathema (Jun 9, 2019)

If you're running low on stuff to do, a good impact on BR is to see if someone will teach you to SWADD (or whatever it's called now) your aisle. This is only a weekend gig for me now, but I've spent many hours building pallets to go back to DC. I think I had 2 pallets worth to send back in 4 sections of chemicals. Much more effective than wiping sections, re-working to the floor and finding space to backstock. After you finish SWADDing, you can start to mimic the backroom to match the sales floor and keep a better monitor on your backroom/floor counts.


----------



## MajorChomp (Jun 9, 2019)

I stand corrected to say Electronics and Beauty are the only two areas that are ever 100% on truck, price change, pulls audits and exfs, revisions etc daily. Every other area seem to have either truck roll over or falls behind on a process like price change etc for the next day.


----------



## jenna (Jun 9, 2019)

I don't think my work is ever finished....

I might finish a task, but the actual work is never done...

Like others said:
zone
pricing - labels - pull BR batches
set SP/REV
Purge - clean up/out BR
Reshop
OUTS/EXF
AUDITS
Fill Endcaps
PTM - purge D-code
Fix missing labels, signs, and fix broken things, etc....
Update capacities and SFQs

no to mention back up cashier
look at sales numbers
plan for upcoming workload...

Oh yeah, push freight, autofills, CAFs, and backstock as I go

12 steps  -- paying close attention to dates if in an area like Market or HBA or Baby Food 

----
For an area like toys, I'd probably drop Man-Cafs vs. Purging all of the stockroom.  Assuming your freight has been pushed correctly for awhile now, and the BR has been clean - vs. a shitshow combo in freight and BR.

So, I'd zone an area on the salesfloor like Toy1 and then drop Cafs.  Our Toy BR is a hot-mess.  So after dropping Man-Cafs for an aisle in the BR, I'd then go back to the BR and completely clean up that aisle.  
Then I'd hit up another dept/Toy2, etc.


----------



## Endlessbackstock (Jul 8, 2019)

I figured since I saw this topic frustrated people in many other posts, that I would comment on it more here.

It seems like the new Target standard for the “experts” in their respective departments which the TMs now supposedly “own,” is between 15-20 hours a week.

In my situation I receive typically five,  4 hour shifts in a week (a good week).  That equates to 18.75 hours minus break time.  My store is open 8am-10pm.  So I am expected to take ownership of a department while not being there 81% of the time?  Something tells me this is going to result in a lot of CAs and frustrated TMs.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 8, 2019)

DBO thread
					

I thought we could use our own thread.I could definitely use it to actually figure out what I'm supposed to do or vent . I wanna know about ur blocks and what is accomplishable and what's ridiculousness  o_O:p




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Rarejem (Jul 10, 2019)

Now that I'm a "business owner", will there be profit sharing? 🤣


----------



## Lockz (Oct 6, 2019)

So back in July I was approached by my ETL if I wanted to work on development into a TL for the future, well I've been doing the best I can and have gone out of my comfort zone a lot since we had that conversation. Recently I was appointed a DBO role for housewares and my new SD said that the best development I could have would come with running my area. So now that I'm in the pipeline (which I just learned is what you called people before the bench) does anyone have suggestions of how to help put myself out there to get more notoriety and experience for a interview or tips of how to be a better DBO. Everywhere I see people always gripe about having more work to do and how DBO's are so miserable but I truly like it, I love working and even if I don't/can't become a lead I'm still just trying to make my store as best as possible because I love my store.

 I hope someone can help me, thank you guys!

(this might be reposted on other subs because I really am looking for as many answers as possible)


----------



## Tarjayy (Oct 7, 2019)

“Appointed”


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 7, 2019)

Couple of things to think about boys and girls.  First of all you are NOT a business owner.  They have to trash these bullshit terms and stop sugar coating the positions.  This is a make you feel good stupid assed term for "do the whole damned dept, do it fast then faster, make no errors and hold yourself totally accountable for everything.  All for 13 clams an hour while some (not all) ETL's sit on their basket weaving degree asses side eyeing everything you do.  Just do your thing and don't take it too seriously, be careful and stay healthy and have fun with the foolishness.  You'll get something better, you really will.  Captains orders.


----------



## OccidentalAvenue (Oct 7, 2019)

Captain Orca said:


> Couple of things to think about boys and girls.  First of all you are NOT a business owner.  They have to trash these bullshit terms and stop sugar coating the positions.  This is a make you feel good stupid assed term for "do the whole damned dept, do it fast then faster, make no errors and hold yourself totally accountable for everything.  All for 13 clams an hour while some (not all) *ETL's sit on their basket weaving degree asses* side eyeing everything you do.  Just do your thing and don't take it too seriously, be careful and stay healthy and have fun with the foolishness.  You'll get something better, you really will.  Captains orders.


I laughed a little too hard at this.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 7, 2019)

Captain Orca said:


> Couple of things to think about boys and girls.  First of all you are NOT a business owner.  They have to trash these bullshit terms and stop sugar coating the positions.  This is a make you feel good stupid assed term for "do the whole damned dept, do it fast then faster, make no errors and hold yourself totally accountable for everything.  All for 13 clams an hour while some (not all) ETL's sit on their basket weaving degree asses side eyeing everything you do.  Just do your thing and don't take it too seriously, be careful and stay healthy and have fun with the foolishness.  You'll get something better, you really will.  Captains orders.


i will follow this to a T !!


----------



## happygoth (Oct 7, 2019)

The only real issue I have with all this is that we have gotten just about ZERO guidance on how to implement this in our area. I have learned literally everything about Modernization and DBOs from this forum. I am way ahead of everyone else simply because I read all about it here and I knew what to expect. 

No one has actually been assigned a specific department yet. There's been mention of who is being considered for what area, but no "*TM*, you are now officially the DBO of *department* - here's a checklist of what you are expected to do on a daily/weekly/monthly basis."


----------

